# Pictures from my new camera - the Canon T1i



## jam224 (Mar 10, 2010)

I got a new SLR camera for Christmas and took my first round of photos today (I know it's March -- I had a couple of delays before I could test out my new toy). The bunnies turned out to be really good subjects, so I thought I would share my favorites here!

This is Bender:





(The new camera earned the suspicious "one ear" from both buns.)

And this is Lily:




(After a few clicks, they got used to the camera and relaxed.)

I've got a LONG way to go, learning about my camera, but I'm eager to learn. I'm referencing the manual and I also got a book from the library. Eventually I want to be able to fully customize my shots.

Other photographers: How did you learn about your camera? Any books or websites worth sharing?


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Reading the manual and familiarizing yourself with the different features should do the most good. There are some great camera forums out there too but I don't know of a specific one to reference you to.
I am looking very forward to seeing more shots of yours!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow....awesome shots :shock:! This really makes me want to trade in my Xsi for a T1i. Of course, once I do that, an even better camera will come out .


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 10, 2010)

great pics, and beautiful buns


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! :highfive:


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 11, 2010)

*jam224 wrote: *


> Any books or websites worth sharing?


I have three recommendations for websites:

*Ken Rockwell'*s site is great, both for general tips on cameras, but also for specific reviews and recommendations on specific models - here's his page on your T1i:
[align=center]http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/rebel-t1i.htm
[/align]
For those of us with Nikons, look at: 
[align=center]http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/index.htm
[/align]
*Adorama Camera* is a dealer in NY. I've bought many cameras and lenses from them over the years. They've got a very interesting "*Learning Center*" site, and also a daily e-mail list you can subscribe to: 
[align=center]http://www.adorama.com/alc/
[/align]
The *Digital Photography School* is a good site for learning about photography techniques - you can find tips on taking photographs and also on post-processing (PhotoShop), and they have forums for critiquing photos and "how I took this picture" which are very useful. 
[align=center]http://digital-photography-school.com/
[/align]


----------



## jam224 (Mar 11, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Wow....awesome shots :shock:! This really makes me want to trade in my Xsi for a T1i. Of course, once I do that, an even better camera will come out .


I must have done the work for you -- I just found out Canon is now offering the *T2i*! (Press release here.)

Thank you for the compliments! And thank you, Mike, for posting those links! I'll definitely check them out.


----------

